# High Sierra lodge post Ellison purchase of Hyatt



## Tahoegal (Jun 12, 2022)

Just returned from my week at Hyatt High Sierra, imagine my surprise………….if you want to eat at the Lone Eagle…….a window seat is an additional $70.00 on your bill  food is wonderful, but already a $100 PP with out the “view tax”.  Rent a cabana?  Prepare to cough up $400.00 per weekday, and $700.00 Friday thru Sunday, but Btw you must vacate by 4:00.  Yes folks that’s a daily price.  Staff disgruntled, states Ellison hates the timeshare folks as we are a drain on hotel. How can that be when our fees cover access, what’s a few extra towels, and what about all the money we spend on food, drinks etc? I’ve owned at HSL for over 15 years, it’s been a law of diminishing returns in changes, when Marriott bought….even worse, no more room service no ability to use room charge, etc etc  now, with Ellison buying the hotel……let’s pillage our guests.  I can only imagine the class actions coming up.  This property is extraordinary and the timeshare units are basically in same parking lot as the Hyatt regency, integrated.  Sorry Larry, I’ve faithfully paid my maintanence fees evey year, I’ll be darned if your going to cheat legacy owners, I’ll fight you tooth and nail. Needless to say, didn’t eat at lone eagle and took a free umbrella vs cabana, which is not great as just a canvas over pvc., no fridge no tv, just chaise lounges. New class war too,  if you want to order drinks will only take orders from cabanas, the rest of you must go wait in line with the cattle. Wow, wow …….they did put in a lovely new nest cafe on the beach and we can charge room again.. I’ve traveled the world, been blessed to have experienced numerous luxury resorts but never in my life,  wow just wow. Cant even wrap my head around this.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jun 13, 2022)

I'm not sure about the rant here...

I go to High Sierra 3x per year... yes, the $$$ keep going up but you have to understand the clientele on the hotel side.  They wouldn't charge the prices they did if they couldn't sustain it -- look how much it costs to rent one of their cottages on the lake... $400 for a cabana is probably a drop in the bucket for those folks.

Not sure how that is a dig against timeshare folks.  I like going to Lone Eagle too, and my attitude would be just not to sit by a window if it is an extra $70.  It's not like they are only charging timeshare folks that rate.

Simply put, Incline Village is expensive... the locals can't even afford to live there anymore.


----------



## Norcal5 (Jun 13, 2022)

The cabanas were $900 for Friday and Saturdays two years ago. I’m glad to know I can get one for $400 now on weekdays.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jun 13, 2022)

Norcal5 said:


> The cabanas were $900 for Friday and Saturdays two years ago. I’m glad to know I can get one for $400 now on weekdays.


LOL... silver lining


----------



## Tahoegal (Jun 22, 2022)

Misprint, still 900 on weekends not $700.00, no silver lining here folks.  Frustrating icing on cake was residence club property mgr stating hotel/Larry does not like club and thinks it’s a drain.   ?.. frustrating that previous view now looks on fence since hotel built tall fence around venue landscaping with no input of owners,  numerous other changes over years…….I’m a Nevada resident only living 30 min away from my home resort and have resided at lake and truckee for decades, so I’m intimately familiar with Tahoe and area,  my frustration in the continued chipping away or changes and deletion to club benefits.    I don’t care about California and was smart enough to escape that sickness 30 years ago.


----------



## wilma (Jun 24, 2022)

Tahoegal said:


> Misprint, still 900 on weekends not $700.00, no silver lining here folks.  Frustrating icing on cake was residence club property mgr stating hotel/Larry does not like club and thinks it’s a drain.   ?.. frustrating that previous view now looks on fence since hotel built tall fence around venue landscaping with no input of owners,  numerous other changes over years…….I’m a Nevada resident only living 30 min away from my home resort and have resided at lake and truckee for decades, so I’m intimately familiar with Tahoe and area,  my frustration in the continued chipping away or changes and deletion to club benefits.    I don’t care about California and was smart enough to escape that sickness 30 years ago.


Nice rant with some California bashing thrown in.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jun 24, 2022)

wilma said:


> Nice rant with some California bashing thrown in.



"You call someplace paradise, kiss it goodbye"    Don Henley


----------



## Kal (Jun 24, 2022)

"Put up a bunch of ugly boxes, and Jesus, people bought 'em" (more Henley)


----------



## Blake Chauvin (Nov 19, 2022)

Tahoegal said:


> Just returned from my week at Hyatt High Sierra, imagine my surprise………….if you want to eat at the Lone Eagle…….a window seat is an additional $70.00 on your bill  food is wonderful, but already a $100 PP with out the “view tax”.  Rent a cabana?  Prepare to cough up $400.00 per weekday, and $700.00 Friday thru Sunday, but Btw you must vacate by 4:00.  Yes folks that’s a daily price.  Staff disgruntled, states Ellison hates the timeshare folks as we are a drain on hotel. How can that be when our fees cover access, what’s a few extra towels, and what about all the money we spend on food, drinks etc? I’ve owned at HSL for over 15 years, it’s been a law of diminishing returns in changes, when Marriott bought….even worse, no more room service no ability to use room charge, etc etc  now, with Ellison buying the hotel……let’s pillage our guests.  I can only imagine the class actions coming up.  This property is extraordinary and the timeshare units are basically in same parking lot as the Hyatt regency, integrated.  Sorry Larry, I’ve faithfully paid my maintanence fees evey year, I’ll be darned if your going to cheat legacy owners, I’ll fight you tooth and nail. Needless to say, didn’t eat at lone eagle and took a free umbrella vs cabana, which is not great as just a canvas over pvc., no fridge no tv, just chaise lounges. New class war too,  if you want to order drinks will only take orders from cabanas, the rest of you must go wait in line with the cattle. Wow, wow …….they did put in a lovely new nest cafe on the beach and we can charge room again.. I’ve traveled the world, been blessed to have experienced numerous luxury resorts but never in my life,  wow just wow. Cant even wrap my head around this.


UPDATE:   See letter delivered yesterday (11.18.22) via email to all High Sierra members from the Board that confirms the following wonderful news:   (1) No use of the beach by the HRC owners for next 2 years; (2) Use of Hyatt Pool is under review with no guarantee that it will continue.    This is ridiculous.    I know I am not the only owner who views this erosion of the value of our investment as a travesty which directly violates fair business practices.     I am not an attorney, but someone within the member community must be.    What recourse do we have ?


----------



## Tahoegal (Nov 19, 2022)

Amen and hope for Wilma’s sake she does not own at high Sierra.


----------



## sponger76 (Nov 20, 2022)

Blake Chauvin said:


> UPDATE:   See letter delivered yesterday (11.18.22) via email to all High Sierra members from the Board that confirms the following wonderful news:   (1) No use of the beach by the HRC owners for next 2 years; (2) Use of Hyatt Pool is under review with no guarantee that it will continue.    This is ridiculous.    I know I am not the only owner who views this erosion of the value of our investment as a travesty which directly violates fair business practices.     I am not an attorney, but someone within the member community must be.    What recourse do we have ?


Since the beach and Hyatt pool are not owned/controlled by HRC or High Sierra and access is dependent upon the actual party that owns them allowing it, I would say none. Unless your purchase contract somehow specifically guarantees you access to these amenities they did not own, but somehow I don't see that being the case.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 20, 2022)

We have seen this issue multiple times where a timeshare has an affiliation with a hotel and then something happens:  Aviara (with Hyatt), Desert Springs I (with Marriott), Westin Princeville (with Princeville Hotel), etc.

These affiliations can end and do end.  If the timeshare project is overly dependent on the affiliate's amenities, the timeshare is subject to a reduction in utility and value.

_Caveat emptor._ Although it is tough to foresee this in any specific case.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 20, 2022)

Another example: HGVC Coylumbridge Lodges (Hilton Hotel decertified the adjacent Hotel which had the pool, fitness and gameroom amenities). HGVC ultimately backed out of the timeshare management relationship with this affiliate.


----------



## sunski (Nov 20, 2022)

Blake Chauvin said:


> UPDATE:   See letter delivered yesterday (11.18.22) via email to all High Sierra members from the Board that confirms the following wonderful news:   (1) No use of the beach by the HRC owners for next 2 years; (2) Use of Hyatt Pool is under review with no guarantee that it will continue.    This is ridiculous.    I know I am not the only owner who views this erosion of the value of our investment as a travesty which directly violates fair business practices.     I am not an attorney, but someone within the member community must be.    What recourse do we have ?


Wow, no use of the beach for two years! Why 2 years? And possibly no pool access?  That seems like it would gut any value of the summer weeks there.  Would owners still have access to passes for the "public" beach next door via IV Rec Dept?


----------



## Sapper (Nov 21, 2022)

I thought I read somewhere that the contract for beach access by the hotel to the timeshare was being terminated. I understand the hotel will be doing a construction project, however, is it possible Ellison, who supposedly dislikes the timeshare, decides to not renew the beach access after the construction is complete?


----------



## socaltimeshare (Nov 22, 2022)

Does the HRC in High Sierra have its own pool?


----------



## SteelerGal (Nov 22, 2022)

socaltimeshare said:


> Does the HRC in High Sierra have its own pool?


Yes.  It has a rather small pool do that’s why we would go to the Hyatt pool.


----------



## GTLINZ (Nov 22, 2022)

Don't forget that Coconut Plantation does not have guaranteed access to the Coconut Pointe facilities - especially in peak time.


----------



## wilma (Nov 22, 2022)

Sapper said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the contract for beach access by the hotel to the timeshare was being terminated. I understand the hotel will be doing a construction project, however, is it possible Ellison, who supposedly dislikes the timeshare, decides to not renew the beach access after the construction is complete?


It’s possible, the beach access will not be renewed, it’s all speculation at this point.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 22, 2022)

wilma said:


> It’s possible, the beach access will not be renewed, it’s all speculation at this point.


 It would be unfortunate for owners if it is not.


----------

